# COBGC exam - Took the COBGC exam



## Leandra (Dec 12, 2011)

Took the COBGC exam this past Saturday and I am TRYING PATIENTLY to wait for the results - not working too well on the patience part!!


----------



## huntersmum (Dec 13, 2011)

How was it?  I am contemplating taking it.....


----------



## dcrossman (Dec 13, 2011)

I sat for my CPC on Saturday.  I thought about going for the COBGC, but decided to start with CPC for now.  I'd love to know what you thought of the exam!


----------



## Leandra (Dec 14, 2011)

I am still anxiously waiting for my results! As for the COBGC exam I didn't think it was that bad - if a person has been coding in that specialty. It would certainly be difficult for someone just starting out. There were a lot of E&M questions and also quite a few about surgery for incontinence. Not as many questions regarding OB/pregnancy/deliveries as I expected. Overall, I felt pretty good about it and I finished early but I won't know for certain until I see PASS on my home page!! Good luck to you guys if you do take it.


----------



## Leandra (Dec 14, 2011)

WOO HOO - I passed, I passed!! Thank GOD


----------



## brussellcmc (Oct 12, 2015)

*Cobgc exam*

Congrats on passing!!
I am sitting for my COBGC Exam November 14th. I am nervous. I have been coding for OBGYN for several years now. I just always get nervous when I have to take a 6 hour exam. LOL!! Any study tips would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## nucarolyn (Oct 26, 2015)

*congratulations!*

Congratulations Leandra!!! I am going to take the exam next month any tips on how to successfully study for this specialty exam.  I have been coding for this specialty since January and everyday seems like I learn something new.. Any tips would be greatly appreciated.  I hope you don't mind if I pick your brain, lol...


----------

